# A Navy Flyers's Creed



## Timppa (Apr 18, 2010)

From a wartime Navy Magazine:


----------



## R Leonard (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmmmm, F4F-3


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

Cool post Timppa


Wheels


----------



## Timppa (Aug 23, 2010)

Newer version, that I saw in another forum:
Navy Flyers Creed


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 23, 2010)

Again, I say


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2010)

Agree


----------



## renrich (Aug 25, 2010)

That says a lot!


----------

